# Toshiba satellite L775 stuck on start up screen



## niceswifey (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi,

My Toshiba laptop is stuck on the leading innovation screen on startup. I've tried pressing F2, F12, F8, F10, and escape but nothing works. I had this problem once before but cannot remember what I did to fix it :\. Someone please help! Thank You


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Try removeing the battery and disconnecting from power for 15 mins . . press the power button once to discharge everything. Then put the battery back in and connect to power and see if it will startup


----------



## niceswifey (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for Replying Rich. I tried that and still the same thing happens.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Then I would run diagnostics on the hard drive by downloading Seatools  and making a bootable disc. Do the short and long test. 

If either test fails, the drive needs to be replaced. 

See this for how to make a bootable cd:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/how-to-burn-a-bootable-iso-file-341778.html


----------



## niceswifey (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't have access to another computer in order to download, but Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Are you pressing F8 continuously after pressing the power button until you see the option to "Repair Your Computer"?
Many Toshiba's access Recovery Partition by tapping "0" continuously after pressing power button.


----------



## niceswifey (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes but it doesn't do anything.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

If you cannot activate any of those switches then the motherboard has to be bad.


----------



## pjulesjr (Jun 18, 2013)

I had the same exact issue. Turned out my Hard Drive was bad. How I know was I removed the HD powered back on and POST with no issues was able to access bios. Inserted new HD and re installed Win7 work perfect now.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You know I had the same issue on an Acer and a Toshiba laptop and it was the drive preventing anything from happening and I had forgotten all about that.


----------



## pjulesjr (Jun 18, 2013)

Now we know. Thanks


----------

